# First Official Florida Herf...



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

As i said in another post...It was a real pleasure to hang out with you guys. We have without a doubt the best of the best on this board. Thanks to Mike for his incredible hospitality and for a really amazing facility. His humidor is bigger tham my bedroom...heck bigger than my living room. Very very nice. 

Heres your pics guys...sorry for the delay. Im lazy...lol. no time this weekend.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

That looks like a lot of fun! Congrats to Mike on his new place. He has a great business with awesome customer service.


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Wish I could've been there. Unfortunately I've been hit with exam after exam these past few weeks.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Very nice guys. I will be in Florida in July maybe we can try and hook up. I will be in the Tampa area and also Orlando. Thanks for sharing the pictures. Flint


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

where did you guys hurf? I am in orlando for a couple weeks.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Awesome stuff there Bill, looks like you guys really had a great time christening the place! Sweet! 

CD


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

I am so jealous and yet so proud of my Florida bretheren. I was there in spirit. Thanks for the pictures Bill.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Very, very nice place, people, and time! Glad I recently moved to Tampa!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pics. looks like a fun time


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Looks like you were at a cigarlive board meeting with that great table! Looks like a fun time was had by all!!!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Mike has an outstanding shop and lounge and I can't wait to do it again. As I told my wife when I got home around 12:30am that I'm glad we don't live closer because she would never see me!

It was great to meet everyone; Sam, Scott, Chuck, Casey, Frank, Eddie and Bill all face to face. I really am looking forward to the next time we are able to get it worked out!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Funny thing though...we had such a great time talking to each other I took only the pics you saw. no video and no audio. Good times


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

Fun times indeed. I'll snap some pics of the humidor and post those up shortly.....it rocks! LOL


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

looked like a great herf:biggrin:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

You guys look super comfortable and it looks like a great time. Wish I had not missed the call from you guys. Many more herfs to come! Great stuff guys!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Shweet--We need walk in humi pics


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Herfs are poping up all over the country!!!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks like you had a great time. This is what it's all about...


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice, It looks like a great time was had.


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

I second the motion of "a good...no, a great time", especially meeting all you guys that I have only had the pleasure of the written word. Nice to put a face...great talk, excellent sharing and just hanging out with the best! Also, congrats to Mike for hosting us. As always, a perfect host...easy, mellow and takes it "slow, easy"! If you havent visted his new digs, do so soon, you wont be disappointed.
Best,
Ylo2na/Chuck


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Bill--

Post some names to go with the pics


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Shoot my bad...sorry Ill try to


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Ill need some help with this here soon and I missed a pic of a few folks that showed up. I Know...I suck...life goes on. ill do better next time. 

OK...Top Pic...g8trbone (TJ), Scott (CBI), Chuck (Ylo2na).

Pic 2...Frank (Xavier_Chino) looks like hes gonna kick some butt...lol

Pic 3...g8trbone (TJ), Chuck (Ylo2na), Eddie (Guado)

Pic 4...Some of the mess we made...Food stacked in the back and sticks on the table, wrapings celo, my ipod and TJ's recording equipment.

Pic 5...g8trbone (TJ) with a shotty grinn, Eddie (Guado), and a couple of guys I forgot their names

Pic 6...Mike of Tampa Humidor. Hes a little more shy...lol. But a great guy and an amazing facility.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like a great time had by all!


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks like a great time--Nice place too!


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

I posted some humi pics... http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=230521#post230521


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

It looks like a nice Herf. Glad you guys got to get together. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## CBI (Feb 5, 2008)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaang. Sorry it took me soooooooooo long to get in here and say what a great time I had. 

Look forward to the next Tampa herf!!


----------

